# GENOTROPIN DOSING



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

hi all got a 12mg 36iu pen of genotropin cant find much about dosing?

ive used hgh before just not this one i heared alot of good things about them and the pens are very good quality

ive done 3iues of pharma EOD

done 5 days on 2 days off

was thinking of dosing 5 on 2 off of 2ius a day what do you guys think?

is 2ius a good dose?

im cutting atm

also read about not using t3s was thinking of using them but not going to now


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

If you've got 2iu i would use it AM pre fasted cardio, it would be good to help the cut along


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

each 0.3mg on the setting is equal to 1iu.

im running 0.9mg, 3iu, 3x per week, mon, wed & friday.

i take pre-bed as my BP shoots up afew mins after using. Ive doing IM jabs.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks guys

i was taking it befor bed

i dont do fasted cardio as i do alot of running and boxing

read fasted gota be low intensity like fast walking?

is 2ius a day enuth?

cubberlang do you think its better to do a day on day off? or 5 on 2 off


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

totalwar said:


> thanks guys
> 
> i was taking it befor bed
> 
> ...


depends what you want out of it. Me 3iu 3x per week is enough to reduce DOMS and help myself into a deeper sleep. If i had the spare cash i'd do 4x per week, i train 4x, or even run it mon-friday. But, unfortunately the Pfizer isnt cheap, so 3iu 3x per week makes a 12mg pen last me a month, so ideal.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Just looking at cutting fat and keeping size atm

Then when i come off gear after my cut then i wamt to try keep onto my muscle

I didt no what would be better EOD or 5 on 2 off

Its not cheap stuff but you can see its propa phrma stuff

I heared more than 3ius a day of real phrma is a waste so ive been told anyway


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

totalwar said:


> Just looking at cutting fat and keeping size atm
> 
> Then when i come off gear after my cut then i wamt to try keep onto my muscle
> 
> ...


total bollox mate

GH won't keep muscle gained on a steroid cycle


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> total bollox mate
> 
> GH won't keep muscle gained on a steroid cycle


yeh dose it not help?

what are the benifts of taking it while not on gear?

so more then 3ius is not a waste?

how would you go about taking it?


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

should i start doing a 30min walk fasted in the morning? and take it then?

to help with fat loss

okay been reading and being told all different stuff,

i though HGH helps lose fat and build some lean muscle allso making more cells in the muscle so they can get bigger

and helps tendons recover quicker and all cells repair quicker

helps with anti ageing

and that all your gains you get off it you will keep for life like more muscle cells?

so i was takeing it to help me cut really and keep as much muscle as possible and grow more muscle cellls so when i lean bulk i have more cells to grow

then was thinking of staying on when i come off to try help to not lose as much muscle and keep fat gains down @Pscarb i no your the man who nos alot about HGH hope you can share some of your knowledge with me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

totalwar said:


> yeh dose it not help?
> 
> what are the benifts of taking it while not on gear?
> 
> ...


GH does create new muscle cells through the conversion to IGF-1 in the liver BUT this is a very small amount, GH will assist with fat loss......but how much of both is dose and time dependant. so many other factors come into play, Diet, Training, recovery etc......its not just inject some GH and grow.

the benefits of GH are the same be that on or off cycle.....

why would more than 3iu be a waste? there is a sticky in this forum showing a study where trained athletes used 8iu M/W/F over a 6 week period and lost an average of 2%bodyfat and gained 1-2kg of lean tissue.....


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> GH does create new muscle cells through the conversion to IGF-1 in the liver BUT this is a very small amount, GH will assist with fat loss......but how much of both is dose and time dependant. so many other factors come into play, Diet, Training, recovery etc......its not just inject some GH and grow.
> 
> the benefits of GH are the same be that on or off cycle.....
> 
> why would more than 3iu be a waste? there is a sticky in this forum showing a study where trained athletes used 8iu M/W/F over a 6 week period and lost an average of 2%bodyfat and gained 1-2kg of lean tissue.....


thanks so when bulking you will gain more muscle cells? or how do you do it

my diet very clean have cur from 115kg down to 100.8kg im 6ft 2 only on 2500cals atm been cutting slowly from 4000cals yesterday

2515cals 155 carbs 58 fat 350 protein useing my fittness pal

i dont no if 3ius would be a waste i just hear it was you no alot about it i really dont

was it 8ius of pharma grade?

what way would you use it if you was me?

is there a big diffrence in 3ius of 2iu?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

totalwar said:


> yeh dose it not help?
> 
> what are the benifts of taking it while not on gear?
> 
> ...


You should really adjust your eating habits to accomodate for your new found gains, mate (more protein/carbs/fat). Your body can't keep hold of muscle that hasn't enough nutrients supplied to it.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Smoog said:


> You should really adjust your eating habits to accomodate for your new found gains, mate (more protein/carbs/fat). Your body can't keep hold of muscle that hasn't enough nutrients supplied to it.


Well im cutting atm and have dropped cals slowly to get body fat down,

Befor i do come off ill be going on a lean bulk for a mouth then will come off and keep cals like i am lean bulking

Just trying to get info for when i do come off


----------



## welsh muscle (Nov 21, 2013)

Do you have to keep these pens in the fridge?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

welsh muscle said:


> Do you have to keep these pens in the fridge?


yes mate. I keep mine upright incase any oil spills out if it was sideways. Thats me being para tho ha


----------



## sssafa6 (Jul 15, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> each 0.3mg on the setting is equal to 1iu.
> 
> im running 0.9mg, 3iu, 3x per week, mon, wed & friday.
> 
> i take pre-bed as my BP shoots up afew mins after using. Ive doing IM jabs.


the genotropin still raise your blood pressure?


----------

